# lupron injection



## Tosh (Jun 18, 2010)

We are giving lupron in the dose of 20 mcg/kg for the use of Lupron stimulation testing in our office.

we give the medication as a the provocative agent and then send them for lab work one hour later.  

What code should we use?

Thanks,

Pat


----------

